# Current Spring water conditions



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Spring water conditions for local bodies of water are always a question and even harder to find info on unless its a flood control lake, so I thought id start a thread listing current water temps, viability, height and any other info that can be helpful to Ofg'rs.

I will start by mentioning Acton as of March 5, water is up 18"-24", 1.5 ft of visibility on the shallow end and less than a foot at the dam end, at 10:00 h2o temp was 43 rising to 44.25 at 2:00pm, this is a increase of 8 to 10m degrees from 2 weeks ago, Crappie were scattered and had lock jaw, id imagine toward the end of the month things should pick up, obtw 2019' crappie regulations are carried over to this year.


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Good 


Tom 513 said:


> Spring water conditions for local bodies of water are always a question and even harder to find info on unless its a flood control lake, so I thought id start a thread listing current water temps, viability, height and any other info that can be helpful to Ofg'rs.
> 
> I will start by mentioning Acton as of March 5, water is up 18"-24", 1.5 ft of visibility on the shallow end and less than a foot at the dam end, at 10:00 h2o temp was 43 rising to 44.25 at 2:00pm, this is a increase of 8 to 10m degrees from 2 weeks ago, Crappie were scattered and had lock jaw, id imagine toward the end of the month things should pick up, obtw 2019' crappie regulations are carried over to this year.


info Tom,thanks


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I can see this thread has no interest


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Well I can see this thread has no interest


What a mess !
These current water levels are interesting to my wife, she knows I'm not fishing today and gave me a long list of spring chores.
Trout or farm pond tomorrow is my option but I noticed mother nature is working against me with a coming cold front.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

I love the idea but haven't made it out yet to contribute. I was hoping to hit Acton this weekend but between all the rain we just got and the cold front, I may hold off.
I just heard a Rumpke truck and driver had to be rescued from the water after being swept into the creek at Acton, that should tell you all you need to know about current conditions!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Ohio river tribs are completely blown out muddy.


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

I tried to get to Acton on Saturday afternoon but roads inside park were closed. Presumably/rumored to be from flooding but south side was open, from what I heard? Ended up heading to Rush Run instead. Visibility was down to less than a foot on what's typically one of the more clear local lakes.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Acton Angler said:


> I tried to get to Acton on Saturday afternoon but roads inside park were closed. Presumably/rumored to be from flooding but south side was open, from what I heard? Ended up heading to Rush Run instead. Visibility was down to less than a foot on what's typically one of the more clear local lakes.


We were headed there Sunday the 21st, but heard the parking lot had 2" of mud every where, so didnt want to risk launching, ended up on Brookville lake.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Any paint creek ramp reports? Are they open?


----------



## Think_Like_Fish (Jun 8, 2012)

I live on the Miami river and it is muddy and about 2 foot higher than normal.


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

I was at Acton Saturday - water levels were back to normal and water clarity had improved on North end but still muddy towards the dam. Temps averaged about 58 Saturday afternoon.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lmr is in perfect shape.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Acton Angler said:


> I was at Acton Saturday - water levels were back to normal and water clarity had improved on North end but still muddy towards the dam. Temps averaged about 58 Saturday afternoon.


I was there Sunday with all they other boats, just heard as of today water clarity has improved quite a bit, to bad they are calling for rain all day tomorrow, or I would spend Easter chasing Crappie.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Saturday 4/18 Acton was stained H2O temp dropped from 2 weeks ago, 52 at ramp 54 at the dam, the search for Spring Crappie continues


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Tom 513 said:


> the search for Spring Crappie continues


These cold fronts have been hard on the crappie these last few weeks. All the fish I'm catching are 12'-17' deep and scattered. Hopefully these next 4 days of a little warmer weather will put them up on the bank again. Good luck.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Caesar Creek Lake today 4/18: Water temps 52 to 54 F, color still pretty stained with 1-2 ft visibility. Level is ramping towards summer pool. Slow day today on the water, chasing bass.


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Tom 513 said:


> We were headed there Sunday the 21st, but heard the parking lot had 2" of mud every where, so didnt want to risk launching, ended up on Brookville lake.


How was Brookville? Was it muddy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I'll find out tomorrow. River level is fishable but creeks are still murky.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

bearcat3993 said:


> How was Brookville? Was it muddy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its was very muddy from what I remember, we did land 8 channel cats


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Tom 513 said:


> Saturday 4/18 Acton was stained H2O temp dropped from 2 weeks ago, 52 at ramp 54 at the dam, the search for Spring Crappie continues


Thanks Tom. We were debating where to.go the next couple of days after turkey hunting in the morning. Thats the closest lake to me, but I'll drive a bit if I can get on fish.


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

5/2 water temps registered as high as 58. Boats were everywhere, as with any other lake last Saturday.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

It's a rough spring for fishing. Seems like there's a cold front with rain coming through every 3 days. There's no stable condition or period of time where the fish can get comfortable.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

5/16 Sat. Acton water is good 71degrees at ramp around 4:00pm 64 at the South end, its on!


----------

